# Kindle Keyboard 3-G died....



## Lindafaye (Mar 29, 2012)

I was reading and charging my KK and set it down for a bit...when I went to pick it up a few minutes later (absolutely no trauma involved),  I noticed the green/yellow light wasn't lit....the picture of the boy under the tree is frozen on the screen and in the dark area near the bottom of the screen, there is a white bar that has about 5-10% blacked out.

I've tried rebooting 4 times so far....

So, then I called KCS....and am less than happy....my KK is way beyond the warranty and I had it replaced once before...I was not expecting them to replace it for free...but what bothers me is....they don't have any refurbished KK's for replacement! They offered me a Kindle Touch for $104, which is okay, if you want a touch screen...but I want a keyboard! Why can't they give me a KK for $104? I would have been thrilled with that....

So, I am ordering a KK for $139.00...

Has anyone else had the frozen screen problem? And has the kindle recovered?

Thanks for listening to my problem and letting me whine....


----------



## slkissinger (Jul 29, 2010)

my kk flipped out in a similar way.  If I recall, I thought it was dead.  under the 'can't hurt' philosophy, a few hours or days later, I tried another 20 second hard reboot, and it restarted that time. so don't give up... try another reboot later.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If anything will fix this, it will be a hard restart:-

From our sticky thread at the top of this board:


> If the Kindle is totally unresponsive you can achieve a restart by using the on/off slider switch, which will have a different effect the longer you hold it. In normal operation a quick slide will merely bring on the sleep picture/screensaver. A slightly longer 5 second hold brings on a blank screen rather than a picture, but has no more effect than the quick slide. Neither of these options will unfreeze the Kindle. You will need to hold the slider switch for at least 15-20 seconds (the screen may go blank after about 5 seconds but keep holding!). After you let go, slide the switch again and if it's worked the Kindle should restart - you will get the 'your kindle is starting up' message.
> 
> For further details and a more in depth discussion of this, please see the following thread:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,88877.msg1392938.html#msg1392938


Do let us know if you manage to fix it!


----------



## Lindafaye (Mar 29, 2012)

It did come back to life! 

I did the long 30-second reboot (4 times at different intervals during the evening) and it had no effect on the picture at all...I ordered my new one and then hubby plugged the KK back in and jiggled it a bit and the yellow light came on! Then the bar started filling up, it flickered a couple times and came on...woohoo...then, I went to my book, turned the page and the Kindle-Tree screen came back, with the bar...but the bar filled again and the books came back...

I am not sure what happened - hubby thinks the battery was dead, but I had partially recharged it the day before so I didn't think that was the problem, but it may have been...I do have a light attached to the side.

The light was green when I got up this morning.

I cancelled my replacement order last night. If it happens again, I may try a factory reset....

Thanks for all the suggestions and support. Have a great day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Probably the battery was dead. . . or as close to it as makes the device totally not work. That's generally the first thing to do. . . .even if you think the battery is fine, get it to a full charge by plugging it in for 4-6 hours.  Then try the restart if needed.

Note that the factory RESET will remove all your books and settings etc.  That's really not the thing to do unless nothing else works!


----------



## Lindafaye (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks Ann...

I am not sure I would have been able to do a factory reset anyway - couldn't get to the menu button. Is there another way to do it?  

Thanks again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not that I know of. . . . .I think for a factory reset you have to be able to manipulate the controls.  Which is actually good --- you can't do it accidentally!


----------

